# Pineapple & milk question? Smoothie? Is it OK to mix them??



## countryangels

I feel silly asking this, but I was making a protein shake/smoothie and I added
a couple of pineapple pieces(I had them in a jar in the refrigerator with some rapadura,to be used in a cake later)
And I feel like the milk got really thick, and has a bit of a sour, bitter taste....
Are you NOT supposed to mix pineapple & milk together? I figured that it was ok, since people drink pina coladas(and that has pineapple & milk, right?)
thank you


----------



## kriket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *countryangels* 
I feel silly asking this, but I was making a protein shake/smoothie and I added
a couple of pineapple pieces(I had them in a jar in the refrigerator with some rapadura,to be used in a cake later)
And I feel like the milk got really thick, and has a bit of a sour, bitter taste....
Are you NOT supposed to mix pineapple & milk together? I figured that it was ok, since people drink pina coladas(and that has pineapple & milk, right?)
thank you









ewwww.... You have a glass of cottage cheese.. The acidity in the pineapple curled the milk. Pina Coladas are pinapple-ish juice and creme, not really much of either to make any difference mostly sugar.

If you mix a little pineapple a little creme and a lot of ice you may be able to get away with it. I would use orange juice too, don't go crazy on the milk or cream.

At least you didn't mix Irish creme and OJ. My dad did that despite my objections. it was nasty.


----------



## Pinky Tuscadero

I almost always use fresh pineapple in my smoothies and have never noticed anything weird tasting. Trust me, I would notice if it was sour. I am a crazy woman when it comes to sour milk- can't stand it. I sniff the milk everytime I pour some. Blech!! Hate sour milk!!


----------



## texaspeach

the vietnamese sandwich shop I go to makes a pineapple smoothie and it tastes fine. it does kind of sound like you curdled your milk though. I think pineapple has an enzyme in it that does something to proteins, so perhaps it is acting on the proteins in some way


----------



## myfairbabies

I'm making pina coladas today, and all the recipes I saw called for coconut cream or coconut milk, not cow milk. But I have no idea why yours did that, yuck. I make smoothing with frozen fruit mixes (pineapple, mango, peach etc) and milk, and I've never had a problem doing it that way.


----------



## valeria_vi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pinky Tuscadero* 
I almost always use fresh pineapple in my smoothies and have never noticed anything weird tasting. Trust me, I would notice if it was sour. I am a crazy woman when it comes to sour milk- can't stand it. I sniff the milk everytime I pour some. Blech!! Hate sour milk!!

we also put pineapples in smoothies and it had always tasted good.


----------



## countryangels

I bet if I were trying to make cottage cheese, I would not be so lucky LOL
The reason I do not understand why it happened is because when I have gone to a smoothie place, I have had pineapple pieces in my smoothie.
I wonder if the difference is because I had the pineaaple sitting in rapadura for several days in the refrigerator vs. fresh cut pineapple pieces....?????
Thank you









Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
ewwww.... You have a glass of cottage cheese.. The acidity in the pineapple curled the milk. Pina Coladas are pinapple-ish juice and creme, not really much of either to make any difference mostly sugar.

If you mix a little pineapple a little creme and a lot of ice you may be able to get away with it. I would use orange juice too, don't go crazy on the milk or cream.

At least you didn't mix Irish creme and OJ. My dad did that despite my objections. it was nasty.


----------

